# Microchip or Not???



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

We were going to have our two girls microchipped when they were spayed, but the vet ran out of chips. We are planning on doing it now, but I have heard that the needle is pretty big and not very pleasant for them. We had our golden retriever microchipped, but she was about a year old, so the needle didn't seem to me to be such an issue as with these little pups (11-12 lbs) I just wondered what the general thought from people on the forum was.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Both of my guys are chipped!!!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Our dogs were chipped when they were neutered. But, I'd highly recommend doing it even if they are not under anesthesia. Just two months ago a neighbor's dog was taken while tied up in front of the supermarket (something that, in D.C., I'd never do). Anyway, her dog turned up without a collar a week later at a shelter in Annapolis, MD. The only way my neighbor ever would have gotten her dog back was through the microchip!! So, better safe than sorry.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Hobbes is not chipped and doesn't wear his collar and tags in the house. Anyone know of a reason "not" to chip him at the age of 3 1/2?
If he is taken how will a vet know to check for the chip if someone else brings him in? Can it be tracked?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Both of mine microchipped which was done with spay/neuter.

The only reason I could think of to absolutely microchip even at 3-1/2 years old, wearing tags or not, is that they cannot euthenize a dog who is found and chipped, so I am told.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I microchip all my puppies before they leave my house now. Yes, the needle is big, but with a little treat as a distraction it is all over in a pinch (literally). I do not do anesthesia or numbing of any kind and it's not a big deal. Many of us in Northern California do our own or go to a breeder that does it. I think anesthesia is a totally unnecessary risk for this.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Get the Microchip, Havs are fast and they can take off, plus if lost, who could resist not keeping a Hav. The Microchip would prove the Hav was yours.


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

Definitely YES! Living in Central Florida, with Hurricanes possible, should Annie somehow get separated from us during a storm, she could be found with a Microchip. The Vet numbed the area with an icepack for a few minutes, and she never knew she had been injected....on top of Hurricanes, theft is huge in this area and anyone knowing the value of these beloved Hav's would steal her for resale.....GET THE CHIP!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

All three of mine are microchipped, definitely get it done. But, if you are still not convinced, here's another reason to get it done.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2883&highlight=chip+shoulder


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julia~ Re-reading your account of that horrible day, again brought tears to my eyes, even though I knew the outcome. Give Bugs an extra belly rub for me, will ya? :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine when chipped when they were fixed. I would recommend doing it at any age. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Better safe then sorry sounds like a good reason to me. I'll talk to my vet about having Hobbes done. Thanks


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

The microchip is definitely worth getting! Even though the needle looks intimidating to you or me, it is ultra-sharp and the vet (or in our case vet tech) will know how to insert it with minimal pinching.

IMPORTANT NOTE: Once the dog is chipped, remember to register the chip number with the manufacturer's database (Home Again or AVID) or a lost pet recovery database (AKC CAR). Otherwise the chip is pretty much useless.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Decision made...they are getting chipped. We are heading on vacation up in the mountains in a couple weeks and I want to make doublly sure that if they were to run off, we would have better odds of getting them back.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> The microchip is definitely worth getting! Even though the needle looks intimidating to you or me, it is ultra-sharp and the vet (or in our case vet tech) will know how to insert it with minimal pinching.
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE: * Once the dog is chipped, remember to register the chip number with the manufacturer's database (Home Again or AVID) or a lost pet recovery database (AKC CAR). Otherwise the chip is pretty much useless.


 (Red & bold emphasis is mine) Yes, absolutely! This is so important.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

We have a local pet store that does a vacination clinic every Sunday and they do microchipping there with lifetime registration, so we will do that this Sunday. 

And thanks for the story of Bugs. I had already pretty much decided to do it, but boy did that convince me!! I live a little less than an 1.5 hours from SF, near Sacramento, so having been in the Height area many times, I can visualize the sceen, I can just imagine your panic...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine are chipped, Smarty was done when she was given her shots at 12 weeks. There was no major reaction to the shot to insert. Galen was done by Havanese Rescue.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine are all chipped and YES YES YES do register the chip!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

There's a study out that says microchipping can cause cancer. Some tattoo instead but with a tat you have something like a 3% chance of getting hepatitis. 
After saying that, I microchip. There are places that BAER test puppies and won't test them without a tat or microchip


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

All that worry for nothing. Yesterday they both got chipped. Neither one of them even flinched. Thank you so much for all your advice and encouragement! This forum is just great.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

fibtaylo said:


> We were going to have our two girls microchipped when they were spayed, but the vet ran out of chips. We are planning on doing it now, but I have heard that the needle is pretty big and not very pleasant for them. We had our golden retriever microchipped, but she was about a year old, so the needle didn't seem to me to be such an issue as with these little pups (11-12 lbs) I just wondered what the general thought from people on the forum was.


Oh goodness - no question what so ever. Chip those kids and register with your chip manufacturer or with AKC Companion Recovery.

I chip all my pups at 8 weeks when they get first shots. They holler and then it's over. No one is even sore the next day. I had a buyer show up once without a leash or collar and the pup wasn't chipped. From that day on I started chipping the pups and I register them myself, just to be safe.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

fibtaylo said:


> All that worry for nothing. Yesterday they both got chipped. Neither one of them even flinched. Thank you so much for all your advice and encouragement! This forum is just great.


well I didn't read thru the messages far enough, glad you got it done. Now remember to list your phone numbers AND someone else in your family/friend. If you are in a no cell reception area and your dog goes missing, it won't do any good to get a phone call on your cell or at your home. I like AKC/CAR as once I get the registration back, I can go online and list a zillion alternate phone numbers. and I do list a zillion. =)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Janizona said:


> well I didn't read thru the messages far enough, glad you got it done. *Now remember to list your phone numbers AND someone else in your family/friend. If you are in a no cell reception area and your dog goes missing, it won't do any good to get a phone call on your cell or at your home. I like AKC/CAR as once I get the registration back, I can go online and list a zillion alternate phone numbers. and I do list a zillion. =)*


Great idea!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Julia~ Re-reading your account of that horrible day, again brought tears to my eyes, even though I knew the outcome. Give Bugs an extra belly rub for me, will ya? :hug:


Consider it done.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_dog_lost_odd
A dog lost for 9 years returned because of a microchip.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

:amen::amen:


----------

